# Arkansas Toothpick #2



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 23, 2016)

This one is Number 2 of 3 going to its new owner...the fella liked the first one so he bought two more....Snakewood is the sweetest figured...brass pommel and guard the Damascus is another raindrop pattern...8" of blade on this one

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## robert flynt (May 23, 2016)

Looks great with the raindrop damascus and snakewood, pappy!


----------



## ironman123 (May 23, 2016)

::


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2016)

Pappy, I just love that knife, that is incredible! Love the blade shape! Tony


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 27, 2016)

thanks everyone for the kind words....I am making miniature toothpick letter openers from the pieces I cut off of the original billet... this one is from the first Toothpick....it will be headed out as a set...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------

